

Ask HN: Review my startup - chartburst.com - chartburst


======
dirkdeman
Interesting concept. I'd opt for a slighty less colorful background, this one
is a bit too trippy for my taste.

There is one thing that I would like to know before I'd sign up. Do you have
any special access to A&R people? Can you guarantee that, if my music gets to
the top of the list, it will be heard by record lable people?

~~~
chartburst
Thanks for the reply Dirk! Point noted on the background. It's been a bone of
contention with us. I like it, my co-Founder less so but we will test it on
the masses and get their feedback.

Regarding your other questions:

We have special access with A&R from Sony, Atlantic, Columbia, Warner Bros and
more. We guarantee that if your music gets into the top 5 it will be heard by
the most appropriate A&R person for that genre and feedback from them will be
provided.

Any other questions?

Francis

------
saiana
Cool idea, because it kinda circumvents the usual "solicitation" pain in the
ass process before someone's material ever gets to the hands of an A&R.

~~~
chartburst
Exactly Saiana! The big record labels don't accept unsolicited material which
leaves unsigned musicians totally stuck! Our process vets the poor quality
material but gives the talented people a chance to be heard. Glad you 'get
it'!

------
codegeek
clickable <http://www.chartburst.com>

------
simantel
For me (Chrome/Windows 7) your "share" div is rendering on top of your
"bottom" div.

~~~
chartburst
I shall look into that! Thanks Simantel...

~~~
chartburst
Could you possibly email me a screenshot of how this looks in your browser if
you have a minute? email: info@chartburst.com

------
jcr
Who are your customers? The listeners, or the musicians, or the labels?

~~~
chartburst
The Musicians are the customers. They pay to upload to the charts and
subsidise the listeners use of the site.

~~~
jcr
You might want to check out earbits.com (YC funded) and get in contact with
Joey Flores. He's a great person and knows the industry a whole lot better
than the vast majority of the HN crowd.

~~~
chartburst
I shall check it out JCR. Thanks!

------
huntesh
something similar already there :- <http://www.grooveshark.com/artists>

~~~
chartburst
Thanks for the reply huntesh! Grooveshark aren't involved with big record
labels. We can get unsigned artists music heard by THE biggest labels ;)

